# 2012 AGS Convention & Nationals June 19-24 in NJ



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wanted to share that the AGS Nationals & Convention for 2012 will be held in Ringoes, NJ 08551.

The first few days will be meetings and seminars and judges training. 

Then there will be a few days of shows. 
Sunday there is a additional NIgerian Dwarf show!

The should be a bunch of vendors there and a great raffle/auction! ( I sure hope so since I am in charge of both!!)

There will also be a goat auction with some really nice goats still to be chosen. 

I will post more info as I find out.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: 2012 AGS Convention & Nationals June 17-24 in NJ*

Ooooh they're doing the AGS judging training there? I can't decide if I should start out with ADGA or AGS to get my license.... Will have to think about that!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012 AGS Convention & Nationals June 17-24 in NJ*

Caitlyn, they sure are and I am going to be taking it!! Come join me! :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There will be a judges training!
There will be a One Day Milk Test!


We are trying to plan some of the following:
AI seminar
DHIA seminar
Soap making
Cheese making
Linear appraisal 
Ultrasound seminar
Blood testing & vaccine seminar
Necropsy seminar


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

How do I register?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We are not set up for registration yet. 
As soon as we are I will post a link to the registration form here. 
There will be all breed shows Fri & Sat Thurs is youth day so that day is all youth shows. 
Additionally there will be a dual sanctioned show for all breeds hosted by Nigerians Unlimited goat club of NJ on Sunday!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:sigh: I can only bring 2 goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Randi by then you will be able to bring more. Hopefully the testing will all get worked out and at the very least you will have this little show stopper of a buckling form me. :wink:


----------

